# Inconspicuous Messenger Bag [Update: Purchased ThinkTank Retrospective 7]



## meson1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi guys

I'm after a bag for the gear I plan to get. I'm interested in a non-descript messenger style bag. But I don't want it to be any larger than it absolutely has to be and I don't want it to have any conspicuous logos.

What it has to eventually accomodate is a 5Diii with an EF 24-70 f2.8L USM II attached, an EF 70-200 f2.8L IS USM II and possibly a 430EX II speedlite.

The two possible candidates I've identified so far are, the Tamrac Apache 4 and the Think Tank Retrospective 7. I'm leaning toward the Tamrac at the moment. I've rejected the notion of the Domke F-803 on the basis of price.

So two questions.

1. Will the bags I've mentioned accomodate the gear I plan to get.
2. Are there any other bags worth looking at?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

It depends on what you are looking for.

Are you looking for a bag to carry your camera gear that does not look like a camera bag?

If you want a messenger type bag that does not look like a camera bag, I would recommend not buying a photography messenger bag. 

I would use The Googles and look up the manufacturers of messenger bags.

But, on the other hand, if you are looking for a photography messenger bag, then the models you mentioned should work out well. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## e17paul (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

It's worth looking at padded inserts, mine is a Koolertron which fits into an Adidas messenger bag. There are a number of options available on Amazon etc

No one has any idea that I'm carrying a camera and spare lens or two until I take it out. Beware though that a standard messenger bag strap may not be capable of carrying a great deal of weight.

It's worth also checking dimensions against under seat storage allowance for international travel. Your suggestion fits with the airlines Im familiar with.


----------



## meson1 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

Hi. Thank you for your reply.



AcutancePhotography said:


> Are you looking for a bag to carry your camera gear that does not look like a camera bag?


Yes. 



AcutancePhotography said:


> If you want a messenger type bag that does not look like a camera bag, I would recommend not buying a photography messenger bag.
> 
> I would use The Googles and look up the manufacturers of messenger bags.


The problem with regular messenger bags is they do not normally come with the padding to protect your gear and the compartmentalisation system required to stop it all rattling around together.

That said, thanks @e17Paul, I'll check out those padding kits. It may open up a new range of possibilities.



AcutancePhotography said:


> But, on the other hand, if you are looking for a photography messenger bag, then the models you mentioned should work out well.


Thanks. It's good to know I'm on the right track then.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I'm not familiar with the Tamrac personally (although it looks like a nice bag) but I own the Think Tank Retrospective 7 and can say I'm very happy with the purchase. I believe it will comfortably fit your kit listed above. This is my "go to" bag when I want to shoot with 3 lenses. I use a 70D typically with a couple primes and a wide angle zoom (with hoods attached so I can leave front caps off for quicker lens changes). And I can still easily slip in a P&S or Canon M w/ pancake lens. I can also comfortably fit in the 70-200 f/4 as one of the 3 lens. Although the bag is not quite tall enough to comfortably fit the 70-200 attached to the camera.

I've purchase plenty of bags and they are piled up in a closet. But once I hit the $100 mark I like to be a little more sure. I hit up the local camera shop to see in person before buying, if that's an option for you I'd recommend it.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I have the Lowepro Event Messenger 100 for my super small carry around bag. It fits my 70D plus any of my lenses attached except the 55-250 (85/1.8, 50/1.4, 40/2.8, 35/2 IS, 15-85, 60 macro) plus one other (or 2 if I pack the 40). It's TIGHT to get the camera in there (height of the camera tests the bag specs). Obviously this isn't the right bag for your situation but Lowepro makes the Event Messenger 250 which might work for you. Maybe even the 150 (but I doubt it). http://www.lowepro.com/eventmessenger

I also use the Tamrac Rally 5 for carrying the camera and up to 5 lenses plus the flash (in the front pouch). The Rally 6 might work for you though. http://www.tamrac.com/products/rally6/ If not, there's always the Rally 7.

I don't think either of these "look" like a camera bag, but others may disagree.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I went through this decision, too, and found that the retrospective was a little underpadded for my needs. I ended up with the LowePro Pro Messenger 200 AW, which fits up to two pro bodies, three lenses and a flash (or other similar combinations), but compresses to a smaller size when you're not carrying much. It's very comfortable and is a dark gray color with no logos. I've had it for a few years now and really like it.

http://www.lowepro.com/promessenger

...I see that jebrady03 posted a similar recommendation - and I have one of those as well for my EOS M gear. The Pro bags are bigger, tougher, and have weather covers, but otherwise are pretty similar.


----------



## Logan (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

i have a tenba messenger bag on my shopping list for similar reasons.... wouldn't mind hearing from someone who has one or seeing a picture of them wearing it.


----------



## krafty (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I have the retrospective 7, use it all the time and have never regretted the decision


----------



## mrzero (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



meson1 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a messenger type bag that does not look like a camera bag, I would recommend not buying a photography messenger bag.
> ...



Search amazon or B&H for "camera bag insert" (http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_0?rh=n%3A502394%2Ck%3Acamera+bag+insert&keywords=camera+bag+insert&ie=UTF8&qid=1403187843&rnid=2941120011). Then just put that in whatever regular messenger bag you want, so long as it can support the weight. The problem you will have is size and weight. For a 5dIII and the two 2.8 zooms, you're looking at a bit of both.


----------



## meson1 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



mrzero said:


> meson1 said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...


----------



## johnhenry (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

For 10 years, I used a Roach bike messenger bag to pack my Hasselblad gear. I had someone ask why I didn't use a regular camera bag and told them "All those bags just scream 'Steal me" to any thieves around."

I hauled gear around in it to weddings, up mountain roads on a bike (no parking wqithin 2 miles of top) to shoot an ice sculpture contest and on day hikes.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I have the ThinkTank Retrospective 30, and it takes an impressive amount of gear. As a walkaround bag, i generally can have 5d3 with 24-70 attached, a 70-200/2.8 and a 17-40 in the main compartment, plus C-pol filters etc. Flash goes in the front pockets.

For carry-on/flight purposes, it will take all my sensitive lenses & 2 bodies, and still be at 10.2kg. TTP doesn't recommend that, though.

Apologies for the cellphone picture quality. I bought it as a phone, not a camera


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

so is this close to what you're looking for?


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I know Timbuk2 has a camera insert for one of their messenger bag series and a camera messenger bag, the snoop. Not sure it is big enough for the teles though. I own one of their laptop messenger and is is very sturdy and quite waterproof. 

http://www.timbuk2.com/snoop-slr-camera-case-messenger-bag/144.html?dwvar_144_size=8&dwvar_144_color=6061

Chrome also makes the Niko series camera bags, although the messenger may be a bit small for your needs, the backpack style looks good.

http://www.chromeindustries.com/us/en/bags/camera-bags

I've never own a Chrome bag, but friends of mine had them and they were bulletproof. Hope this helps.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



keithfullermusic said:


> so is this close to what you're looking for?



Wow, that is one small woman...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



keithfullermusic said:


> so is this close to what you're looking for?



Well, no one is going to mistake it for a camera bag.... our lenses would fit in it....and it *would* be difficult to steal and run away with.....

I think we have a winner! ;D


----------



## subhro (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I would recommend a LowerPro slingshot series. I am actually selling a AW102 for 45$ + shipping. It has been sparingly used and as good as new. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## meson1 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



subhro said:


> I would recommend a LowerPro slingshot series. I am actually selling a AW102 for 45$ + shipping. It has been sparingly used and as good as new. Please let me know if you are interested.


Thanks for the offer, but I'm in the UK so it wouldn't be cost effective to have you ship it all the way over here.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



AcutancePhotography said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > so is this close to what you're looking for?
> ...



glad i could help.

in all seriousness, did you ever think about the ThinkTank shoulder bags? all their stuff is amazing, but not cheap (i have the Shape Shifter from them). i think their site is thinktankphoto.com


----------



## meson1 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



keithfullermusic said:


> In all seriousness, did you ever think about the ThinkTank shoulder bags? All their stuff is amazing, but not cheap (I have the Shape Shifter from them). I think their site is thinktankphoto.com


As I said in my opening post, the ThinkTank Retrospective 7 is one of the ones I am considering. 

Actually there are quite a few Youtube reviews for the ThinkTank Retrospective series which have been worth watching. But I could only find one video review of the Tamrac Apache 4.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



meson1 said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, did you ever think about the ThinkTank shoulder bags? All their stuff is amazing, but not cheap (I have the Shape Shifter from them). I think their site is thinktankphoto.com
> ...



That's pretty funny. I have a terrible problem of not actually reading things other than the title...


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I am looking at my Retrospective 7 holding a 5diii with a 24-105, a 17-40, and a 70-200 f/2.8 ii as well as 4 batteries, a ouch with 10 CF cards, my charger, a paper notebook and there is still more room. The only limitation is it is getting heavy, but this bag has the most comfortable shoulder strap and is my most used bag. I have to believe, however, that bad guys know this is not just an ordinary messenger bag.

I've used a variety of combinations of equipment in the Retrospective 7 and it also fits into a carry-on bag I use so I can keep the total carry on bag to 2, and not check anything


----------



## meson1 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



JPAZ said:


> I am looking at my Retrospective 7 holding a 5diii with a 24-105, a 17-40, and a 70-200 f/2.8 ii as well as 4 batteries, a ouch with 10 CF cards, my charger, a paper notebook and there is still more room. The only limitation is it is getting heavy, but this bag has the most comfortable shoulder strap and is my most used bag. I have to believe, however, that bad guys know this is not just an ordinary messenger bag.
> 
> I've used a variety of combinations of equipment in the Retrospective 7 and it also fits into a carry-on bag I use so I can keep the total carry on bag to 2, and not check anything


Now there we go. You have an almost identical set of gear that I am planning for. I was wondering whether the 7 could really accommodate all that or if I needed to be looking at the 10 instead. But I like that you have a third lens and say you still have room to spare. That's a plus 1 point for the Retro 7 in my book.

Have you got a pic of all your gear packed in your R7? ;D


----------



## Vivid Color (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



Logan said:


> i have a tenba messenger bag on my shopping list for similar reasons.... wouldn't mind hearing from someone who has one or seeing a picture of them wearing it.



I have a medium-size Tenba messenger bag with a removable padded insert. I really like it and recommend it. Tenba even makes a couple of styles of messenger bags.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

If you want a messenger style bag, then +1 for Timbuk2 bags. Multiple sizes, either as a Snoop camera bag or buy a standard messenger bag and add Snoop insert. Several colors or customize your own. I've got small and medium both loaded, ready to go. I originally bought messenger style for reason mentioned - it doesn't look like a camera bag. But, now days any messenger bag you see probably has an expensive laptop in it, so I'm not sure they maintain their "anti-theft" feature.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

Keithfullermusic,
That would be my bag if I had a couple of 1DX mounted with 600 mm and 200-400/x1.4! Plus 2 or 3 5D3s and other lens. Not to mention speedlights and even some studio strobes.
I would have some Sherpas resembling Arnie to carry the lot for me.
Someone wake me up! Please.
-r


----------



## global pillage (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

Hi,

I have used, for over 20 years, bags from Cambridge Courierware. They started as a Cambridge, MA bike messenger bag company, but have since moved to Vermont (I think). They are comfortable and discreet and have designs specifically for cameras, complete with inserts. They don't look like cameras bags trying to pretend they are not. I have different sizes that I switch out depending on the job/amount that I feel like lugging around. Was wandering around at 2 AM this morning taking pictures and had my stuff in the very first one of their bags I ever bought. I have heavily abused all of them over the years. Very durable!

http://courierbags.com/wp/

Good luck!

Pete


----------



## unfocused (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



mackguyver said:


> I went through this decision, too, and found that the retrospective was a little underpadded for my needs. I ended up with the LowePro Pro Messenger 200 AW, which fits up to two pro bodies, three lenses and a flash (or other similar combinations), but compresses to a smaller size when you're not carrying much. It's very comfortable and is a dark gray color with no logos. I've had it for a few years now and really like it.
> 
> http://www.lowepro.com/promessenger



I started with a LowePro 160 AW, then a 180 AW and finally settled on a 200 AW, so I'm a little too familiar with messenger bags. 

Some things to think about: How do you carry your camera? Do you leave the lens on when it's in the bag and is it gripped? 

Messenger bags tend to be a bit narrower than shoulder bags. They will accommodate a gripped body with lens, but it's a tighter fit than a traditional shoulder bag. If you leave a lens on the camera, which lens?

Some styles, like the LowePro 180, are deeper, so they accommodate a longer lens with body attached. But, if your typical lens is a 24-105 or similar, there is a lot of wasted space in these deeper bags. 

The 160 is a fairly small bag, similar in specs to the bags you mentioned. I can fit a gripped 5DIII with lens attached and a 70-300 "L" in it and would probably have room for a strobe or maybe a small lens, but there isn't a lot of room to spare. It's a good walk-around bag and holds about as much as most of us would want to carry around. 

I use the 200 AW though as my "main" bag, because it can comfortably hold quite a bit more. It's the one I load things into and stash beside me in the truck when I'm out and about. But more equipment means a heavier bag and I wouldn't want to lug it around everywhere on a trip.

My suggestion, look up the bags and compare the inside specs. Compare that to what you have now to get an idea of how much space you need. 

Every brand is a bit different, but not hugely so once you get past a certain price point and settle on one of the name brands. Look at the inside measurements. I've looked and looked but never yet found a Tardis bag (Bigger on the inside than on the outside).


----------



## tomscott (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

The retrospective-7 looks like a great bag but who sells Think Tank products in the UK?

The Lowepro would be great if you could carry an iPad or 11" MBA like the retrospective-7.


----------



## winglet (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I think no matter what the bag, as soon as you pull a full-sized DSLR + white lens out, you've pretty much lost any element of secrecy as to what the bag contains. :

However I do agree with the idea of at least being discreet. I use a simple Tamrac messenger-style bag, this one to be precise: 

http://www.amazon.com/Tamrac-Adventure-Messenger-Camera-Black/dp/B000FCQ2WS

but the first thing I did was use a seam-ripper (Google it) to remove the Tamrac logos on the front and side so it's only a boring black and grey. I like it because it has the piece sewn across the back to slide it over a rolling bag, such as my flight bag.

If I was going to do it again, or go bigger, I'd definitely go with the ThinkTank Retrospective. But no bag is going to fool a thief who knows what to look for. I wouldn't stress too much about it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



global pillage said:


> Hi,
> 
> http://courierbags.com/wp/
> 
> ...



Nice bags on that site and I like the camer insert. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## RobertG. (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

Hi, I can recommend the Matin "Camera Bag Balade 300". It's pretty well made for the cheap price and big enough to carry the 5D III + 24-70 + 2 other lenses / 1 lens + 1 flash. About a half year ago I had been looking for a very inconspicuous bag and so I looked through all bags Amazon Germany had to offer (more than 1200). This one was my favorite because it was the most inconspicuous bag. 
It performed very well during my 2 weeks trip to Thailand. It could be carried for several hours without problems. The padding is quite good. The padding inside can be removed and the bag can be folded to be just 5cm high. In comparison to some other bags there is a zipper to seal the main compartment, which offers a bit more protection. This no-name brand is also not known for camera bags, which might help, too.


----------



## meson1 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



tomscott said:


> The retrospective-7 looks like a great bag but who sells Think Tank products in the UK?


There are a few places that carry Think Tank gear over here. http://www.premier-ink.co.uk is one. http://www.cliftoncameras.co.uk is another. And there's some of their stuff on Amazon too.


----------



## global pillage (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

The larger of the Cambridge Courierware bags I have comfortably fits: 5d3 with lens, 100-400, one other lens (depends on job), spare 5d body, 430EX and a ton of space/pockets for accessories/cards/batteries. They have a padded thing that goes over the strap for comfort. I have done full eight hour days with this and not had any sort of unexpected pain. Only issue I have with the messenger style bags, when fully loaded, is that only one shoulder at a time = fair amount of back twist/discomfort unless you are disciplined about regularly switching sides. Otherwise great....


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I use a Tamrac Ultra Pro 7 to carry my 24-70 f/2.8L II, 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II and my 5D2, almost the same gear that you list. I can also squeeze in a 1.4x III TC and a 25mm extension tube without things getting too crowded, so I would think that your Speedlite would fit. (I don't have a flash so I can't try it myself.)

I've recently added a RRS L-plate to the body and a lens plate to the 70-200; everything still fits, although the plates together with the BlackRapid strap and clamp setup do require a little care when stowing to make sure they don't catch on the bag opening. The one thing that could be a real problem is if you have (or plan to add) a grip, as I don't think the bag will stretch quite that far.

I like the messenger bag style; it is compact for the capacity offered and it doesn't look that much like a typical camera bag. The Tamrac logos on mine are very small and discreet. I also find it keeps the weight close to the body, which limits shoulder and back strain. This model is very deep, so it has no trouble accommodating the 70-200 mounted on the body - the Rally series bags that I've seen are shallower. My bag also has the rear pocket which unzips, allowing it to slide down over the handle of roll-aboard luggage. This works great for air travel!

Unfortunately it looks like the Ultra Pro 7 has been discontinued, although it is still available from online from suppliers such as Amazon. I scanned through the bags on Tamrac's site and I didn't immediately find an equivalent replacement.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

Here is an inconspicuous bag as is available, with the additional advantages of being readily available, inexpensive, easy to replace and no need for a shoulder strap.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I use a couple of these Domke Bags when I'm not looking to carry the Kitchen Sink.

I have the J2 Canvas version but I find the J1 & J3 Ballistic Nylon works better.

http://www.tiffen.com/products.html?tablename=domke

The J3 seems about what you may be looking for, but they have a number of larger sizes that you may grow into.


----------



## candc (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I love everything filson: bags, jackets, hats. Check these out.


http://www.filson.com/collections/filson-magnum/-cc15/


----------



## Roo (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I have the Lowepro Event Messenger 250 and use it as my main bag. I have a 5d3 with 24-105 attached, 70-200 is II and a Nissin Di-866 II speedlight in the main compartment and there's still enough room to put a pancake lens or 2 in using the adjustable base. It's serving me well.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

Rey the Tamrac rally 5 or rally 6, both will accommodate everything you described. The rally 7 is too big for my taste. 
The quality is superb as any other Tamrac bag


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



Hjalmarg1 said:


> Rey the Tamrac rally 5 or rally 6, both will accommodate everything you described. The rally 7 is too big for my taste.
> The quality is superb as any other Tamrac bag



thats the one i have i cant remember if its the 5 or 6 but it is excellent


----------



## Roo (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*



tomscott said:


> The retrospective-7 looks like a great bag but who sells Think Tank products in the UK?
> 
> The Lowepro would be great if you could carry an iPad or 11" MBA like the retrospective-7.



The Event Messenger 250 will carry either of those inside.


----------



## meson1 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

Practicality-wise, the Lowepro Event Messengers look like good bags, and the 250 looks about the right size. The same goes for the Tamrac Rally series. However, for me, their styling (the dynamic two tone stripes and their logos) make them distinctive and therefore relatively recognisable. So, nice bags, but I have to rule them out. But thanks for the suggestions.

The relatively plain looks of the Apache 4 and the Retrospective 7 is what is drawing me to them. Where I was leaning toward the Apache, the ringing endorsement of the TT Retro series is swinging my opinion.

As I say, the Domke F-803 would also be in the frame if it wasn't so expensive. Particularly as you then have to buy their insert kit to get the full functionality out of it.

I am also going to take a close hard look at the regular messenger bag + insert route.

I'd just like to take time out to thank everyone that's replied. I really really appreciate it. It seems I've sparked a nice little debate here. Keep it coming guys.


----------



## Surfwooder (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Inconspicuous Messenger Bag*

I was looking for a shooting bag, to carry one or two lenses, and the body. I also was traveling to Europe, and wanted something that did not have a logo that attracted any attention. I found nothing that fit my specs in this aspect. So, I decided to make my own. I checked a military surplus store in the French Quarter, in New Orleans. I found a military messenger bag, with large pockets, and a large flap that covered the top and all the way down the side of the bag, hiding the pockets. I bought a sheet of foam and cut it match the body, and mounted Canon EF 70-200 f4L IS USM lens, but made the cut off center. I then cut a second two inches from the first, to accommodate
my Tamron SP 24-70mm f2.8 VC USD lens. I sprayed the internal 3 sides of the bag with contact cement, and installed the foam, leaving one side of the bag not glued to the foam. This allowed a body with grip, and larger diameter lenses. I also ran a 2 inch wide strip of Velcro, on the flap, and matched it on the pockets. I stitched a length of aircraft control cable in the cloth strap, and crimped it to the mounting hardware on the bag. This made the shoulder strap not cut able with a razor knife. I have made several trips to Europe, South America, and other cities in the U.S. with this bag. It is very inconspicuous, and can be found in many form of camo, desert, jungle, mountain, and snow. The fabric is treated for moisture, mildew and very hard to penetrate with
a knife, and even ice pick. The only draw back is the carry strap is not adjustable even before the modification. You could remove the strap by cutting it off the D-rings, and installing a adjustable bag strap. Getting the camera and lens out of the bag is easy if you wear the flap away from your body, just lift it up and draw out the camera, and attached lens. This bag system does not advertise a camera is present, it just looks like a cloth brief case.


----------



## meson1 (Jun 27, 2014)

After due consideration, I have taken the plunge. I noticed earlier this week that http://www.premier-ink.co.uk had gotten some TT Retro 7's in where the day before they were out of stock. They were an excellent price at 113.99 GBP.

Two days later and I have the thing in my actual hands. Looks excellent in the Pinestone canvas colour. Very low key. Pockets everywhere. Soft and baggy. Strong straps. Superb quality. Very pleased.

Now I just need the kit to put in it.


----------



## eli452 (Jun 27, 2014)

congratulations! Thinktank photo has great products. I use the Retrospective 10 shoulder bag (also Pinestone). Such bags has less chance as being identified as camera bag but my concern now (in shabby places) is it being mistakenly taken as a laptop bag...


----------



## tomscott (Jun 27, 2014)

meson1 

Thank you for starting this thread! I have been looking for exactly this bag for ages, have followed suit and bought one too!

;D


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 27, 2014)

Congrats. I think you will be happy. BTW, the strap is the most comfortable one of all my bags and the design of the strap gong all the way around gives me a great sense of security in terms of strength.


----------



## junkwerks (Jun 27, 2014)

I bought a retrospective 7 (pinestone) about 2 months ago and like it. My 2 female cats like it too. The male apparently is not impressed. 

It handles gear and cat fur quite well. Its comfortable to carry and rub against.


----------



## meson1 (Jun 28, 2014)

I've just discovered that my new TT R7 fits perfectly inside my TravelPro Crew8 Tote bag which I use as a carry on. "Like a glove" as they say. Might come in handy. Might not. Not sure yet.


----------



## meson1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok. A further wee write up on the ThinkTank Retrospective 7.

In the bag I've been keeping all my newly purchased gear: specifically a 5D3, 24-70 f2.8L II, 16-35 f4L IS and an 600EX-RT. Also, spare cards, spare batts, a set of 82mm filters, a magmod gel set, a Giottos Rocket blower, microfibre cloths and a few other small bits and pieces.

I've just returned from a week long holiday in Lisbon. Travelling on the flights I put the TT Retro 7 inside my Travelpro Crew8 Tote Bag which I carried on. That let me use the Crew8 for all my normal flying needs as well as keeping my gear with me. Once at my destination the Travelpro tote stayed in my room and I walked about with the TT R7.

I thought that with all that gear inside, it would prove to be a bit heavy, but as it turned out I had no problems at all. Most of the time I wore it with the strap across my body. I could get at the camera easily and switching lenses wasn't a problem.

For those that do not know, Lisbon is a hilly city. But whether I was climbing hills, steps, or climbing battlements at the San Jorge castle the TT R7 was always comfortable. Getting on buses and trams to get about wasn't a problem either.

I did buy a Blackrapid Sport strap to use too, which I did to begin with, but in the end I didn't bother with it. I just used the camera free in my hands, it is however fitted with an RRS plate and Herringbone Heritage handstrap adjusted to be quite snug, so dropping the camera would have been difficult and made the 5D3 easy to hold for long periods of time.

So it's a definite thumbs up for the ThinkTank Retrospective 7.


----------

